#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Тибетская медицина в Москве.

## Tenzin Dukkar

Доброго времени суток.
К кому из докторов тибетской медицины стоит обратится в Москве?
Делимся рекомендациями и опытом тут.

----------


## Мансур

Примерно 4 года назад я обращался в клинику тибетской медицины "Наран", лечился в филиалах на "Соколе" и "Таганской". Лечение очень незамысловатое - массаж, прогревание позвоночника и т. д. - а стоило очень дорого. Мое мнение - стрижка купонов.

----------

Denli (12.04.2012), Леонид Ш (12.04.2012), Оскольд (12.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2012)

----------


## Denli

Мое мнение, что тибетская медицина вообще на 99% стрижка купонов, даже в Индии, Непале и Тибете. Сам "сидел" на тибетских лекарствах много лет без какого-либо результата. Вероятно, это связано с тем, что врачи вместо того, чтобы практиковать тантру этой самой стрижкой и предпочитают заниматься.

А может быть эффективность тибетской медицины "вообще" была "раздута" в рамках всеобщего "тибесткого проекта" стрижки купонов.

Хотя лекарства Вики Колотагиной мне когда-то нелохо помогли.

----------

Оскольд (12.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2012)

----------


## Дубинин

Ламы, те, про кого знаю, серьёзные заболевания, предпочитали лечить у западных врачей, (ЕСДЛ, Патрул Р, Богдо Геген Р, и другие). Имел возможность наблюдать за работой двух тибетских врачей в Москве, диагностируют неплохо (по пульсу и моче), но эффективность лечения дествительно низкая. (Но конечно к ним многие идут с хроническими затяжными заболеваниями, при которых и западные врачи бессильны).

----------

Оскольд (12.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Что мне очень понравилось в "Наране" - так это дух спокойствия и благожелательности, который исходил от врачей бурятов и калмыков (ну и кто у них там еще). Это заражало и сильно поддерживало. Когда находишься в полупаническом состоянии - это важно.... если у вас, конечно, хватает денег, чтобы за это платить.

А вот тибетский монах, который там обитал, занимался тока гороскопами, за 100 долларов.

----------

